# Cool Activities in HK



## EnjoyYourLife (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey together!

here is PF (25) from Germany and very new here in HK and would love to finding out some cool activities in HK, which make my stay here unforgettable. Any suggestions? 

PY


----------



## Ombabman (Nov 4, 2015)

There are a few Octoberfesten going on these days.
Or try hiking, sailing or diving groups
Most popular here is off course drinking in LKF, Soho, TST, Prince Edward or Wanchai


----------



## blacklover (Nov 6, 2015)

You really have to travel on the trams on HK Island. I remember when I was on the tram, I could feel myself in the middle of the city and the crowd.


----------

